# RH Negative in Pregnancy icd-10 Code?



## susan-williams (Feb 11, 2016)

What code would you give a RH NEGATIVE for pregnancy?


----------



## Kholloway (Feb 11, 2016)

Are you inquring for the injection administration itself? We use the codes for RH based on Trimester. For example:
First trimester injection O36.0110
Second: O36.0120
Third: O36.0130

Hope this helps


----------

